# Reformed Desktop Wallpaper - Hodge, Thornwell, Machen, Van Til, Calvin



## crhoades

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/presbyterians-opc/files/Desktop Wallpapers - Ref. Art/


----------



## Arch2k




----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I am not a member. Whats up with that?


----------



## Scott Bushey

I'm a member


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> I'm a member



What's up with that?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I am not a member. Whats up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is just a big teaser.
Click to expand...


He has done this before also. 

Why are you teasing me Chris?


----------



## Scott Bushey

I'm presbyterian. 

I don't believe one needs be attached to the OPC.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I'm a credo presbyterian.


----------



## crhoades

Yikes!!! Take a step away from your computer for a few minutes and look at the name calling!

For all of you have-not's out there...the wallpapers are attached. Not to steal from their advertising - go to http://www.reformationart.com. They have more pics for downlowd that would make nice avatars with a little tweaking. 

BTW, the OPC yahoo group is worthwhile.


----------



## fredtgreco

Thanks Chris.

Two questions:

Are there any other sites that would have similar material?

Do you know how to take any of the other pictures on the website (which are found in a ZIP file on the site) and place them on a black canvas to make other wallpapers like this?

One suggestion:

A very good website for general photo wallpapers is caedes.net. If you use Firefox, there is a search plugin.


----------



## Arch2k

This site has a couple of wallpapers, one of which I have on my computer currently.


----------



## rgrove

All my wallpaper comes from Despair.com.

My favorite is the on on Goals


----------



## Puddleglum

Ron,

Those are funny! (At least, if you have a depressing sense of humour!) Thanks, I just put one up as my wallpaper.


----------



## daveb

These are great. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Apologist4Him

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Yikes!!! Take a step away from your computer for a few minutes and look at the name calling!
> 
> For all of you have-not's out there...the wallpapers are attached. Not to steal from their advertising - go to http://www.reformationart.com. They have more pics for downlowd that would make nice avatars with a little tweaking.
> 
> BTW, the OPC yahoo group is worthwhile.



WOW! Thank you Chris! Honestly, the Dr. Van Til wallpaper is THE best quality photo of him I've ever seen. And I own "The Works of Cornelius Van Til" Logos/Libronix software which includes a few photos, and it's better than the photo on the DJ of "Van Til's Apologetic" by Dr. Bahnsen. I wonder where, whoever created the wallpaper, came up with the photo used to create the wallpaper?


----------



## cupotea

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I am not a member. Whats up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris is just a big teaser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He has done this before also.
> 
> Why are you teasing me Chris?
Click to expand...


Haha, oh how I've missed you guys! And who else would advertise Reformation wallpaper?


----------



## crhoades

It's Calvinistic Evangelizing...I've had quite a few people at work ask me, "Who is Cornelius Van Til?" Interesting conversations ensue.


----------



## Apologist4Him

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Yikes!!! Take a step away from your computer for a few minutes and look at the name calling!
> 
> For all of you have-not's out there...the wallpapers are attached. Not to steal from their advertising - go to http://www.reformationart.com. They have more pics for downlowd that would make nice avatars with a little tweaking.
> 
> BTW, the OPC yahoo group is worthwhile.



**Reformationart.com did a major update to their pics download.**

http://www.reformationart.com./Downloads.html

I decided to order 3 prints and received a 4th one free. I picked Cornelius Van Til 1, Cornelius Van Til 2, Westminster Seminary 1, and Abraham Kuyper 2. I am pleased with all of the prints I ordered, and I've already framed them. If I order again, I think I'll order a Bavinck print, but I'm not sure which one I like better. The first one appears to be of better quality and is a closer look at him with better lighting, but in the second one he is more casual and the photo shows more of him. I am particulary interested in prints of certain people which are not available elsewhere.

I found another interesting online store with Reformed art: http://www.historicprints.com/shop/

I'm particularly interested in THIS John Calvin print. American Vision's online store carries the same print, except it's not color, and it's smaller. 

But allposters.com carries the finest John Calvin prints I know of...they're awefullly expensive though. *sigh*


----------



## SolaScriptura

> _Originally posted by rgrove_
> All my wallpaper comes from Despair.com.
> 
> My favorite is the on on Goals



I like so many of these! Perhaps my most favorite is the one on Pretension!


----------

